# 2010 Summer Species Comp - WHITING ENTRIES



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

This is the official thread for entering your big whiting into the 2010 Summer Species Comp. To qualify, whiting must be caught within the comp period (1/12/2009 - 31/3/2010) and must be bigger than 36cm. Everyone who enters a fish is in with a chance to win a prize.

Please enter the following information.

Angler Name
Size of Fish
Location Caught
Tackle
Bait/Lure etc
Conditions
Other

Note - Each angler should only enter their biggest capture. Please enter a picture of the fish in this thread. Whiting entered must be photographed and shown alongside a measuring device to clarify exact length (unless they're bloody huge and theres no doubt as to whether theyre legal). Judges decison is final. Competition finishes 31/3/2010..

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO FULL AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 50 POSTS + 3 MONTHS MEMBERSHIP


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Ok lets get this one started

Angler Name: Dave Hedge / Justcrusin
Size of Fish 37cm
Location Caught Swansea Flats
Tackle 6lb firleine and 5lb vhard leader on a 2-6lb custom rod
Bait/Lure etc NW pencil
Conditions Overcast good surface action day


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Angler Name Michael / Float
Size of Fish 42 cm
Location Caught Elliston
Tackle 2-6 kg rod / Shakespeare deceiver / 8lb fireline
Bait/Lure etc Cockle / gulp camo sandworm combo
Conditions Calm and sunny


----------



## topgunpete (Jul 19, 2009)

Angler Name Pete Ritchie/topgunpete
Size of Fish 43cm
Location Caught Shoreham, Vic.
Tackle 10lb braid, 10lb florocarbon, penn 2500 and penn rod
Bait/Lure etc fresh squid ring on a paternoster rig
Conditions - perfect
Other - hard work but managed to land 2 out of 5 fish - lost 4 rigs.


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Angler Name : Fisher
Size of Fish: 46cm
Location Caught: Cape Elizabeth, SA
Tackle: 6lb braid
Bait/Lure etc: squid
Conditions: windy
Other


----------



## HaTTerS (Jul 20, 2009)

Angler Name: Jeff Hattwell / HaTTerS
Size of Fish: 40cm
Location Caught: Mt Martha, Port Phillip Bay, Victoria
Date of capture: 24/01/2010
Time: 12:30pm ish
Kayak: Hobie Outback 09
Tackle: Jarvis Walker el'cheapo rod, Shimano Stradic 2500, 6lb fins braid, 6lb mono Paternoster rig.
Bait/Lure etc: Fresh Squid
Conditions: Mild to warm, moderate breeze, bit of chop. Falling tide.
Other
Link to report: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=35452&start=45


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

Name Russell Colman / Kanganoe.
Size of fish 52 CM 1.1kg 
Location Nth. Coast of Kangaroo Island.
Date 2/2 Trip report on 2/2
Tackle ugly stick rod 8kg braid Squid bait
kayak hobie quest.
Conditions Windy then calm with a falling tide.Depth 18 metres.


----------

